# Mig-15 Evaluation/Report available?



## Greyman (Apr 18, 2018)

Does anyone know of a report that has made its way online? Closest thing to one I've come across is this short video:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-_yFydYu1o_


----------

